# 8th ed daemon help



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok guys, I could use your help (yet again) here. I have my first 8th edition game coming up, and I won't be getting my book before then. We're going to be playing a 2500 point game, and I have just a few questions...
For gd, is Fateweaver, LoC or Kos a better choice?
Are heralds of Tzeentch in chariots still a good choice?
I was also wondering what lores work decent with Daemons, I'm not a huge fan of the daemonic lores really.
Also is this spell list fairly accurate?http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253845
Thanks for your help on this


----------



## Nurgle...nurfed (Jul 15, 2010)

In the new rules probably the best thing you can do is get ranked up units of either bloodletters or deamonettes, but I haven't played a game yet with fateweaver. Now he could be so funny as he can transform into a big dragon with a spell from the lore of beasts, and if he miscasts and get thrown into the void only one of his heads does as they count as separate wizards for miscasts  I haven't yet decided what is the best combo of spells for him to have as you have to decide in your army list now for these sorts of things so I'll get back to you on that, but Transformation of Kadron is a must (the dragon one)
Lore of life is just awesome in the new rules so I would have a Herald of Tzeench with Life, and possibly flames of Tzeench and then throw him into a flamer unit. I don't like Lore of Death for daemons as it's an anti character lore with short range, and daemons don't need that, so I'm going towards Shadows to try it out and will again come back to you on how that works out. 
Hope I helped


----------

